# Aumentar la corriente del circuito



## rurogar (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas, estoy intentado aumentar la intensidad del siguiente circuito:

http://img692.imageshack.us/i/circuito.png/

Por lo que he leido unicamente bastaria con aumentar en la misma relacion los condensadores pero no sé hasta que punto eso es cierto. Les dejo el circuito que trabaja a 15mA. Mi intencion es aumentarlo a 150 mA o 200mA. Trabajan 60 leds de 3,4V.

No comenten sobre mis habilidades de paint, , dejan mucho que desear.
Espero se entienda.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

Me imagino que eso que dibujaste es una fuente de alimentación sin transformador, si ese es el caso mira estos link´s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-32283/


----------



## rurogar (Mar 5, 2010)

No creo que sea un transformador porque estan conectados los 60 leds en serie, funcionando la conexion a 220V alterna. Es de un foco led del Lidl que vendian hace tiempo. Lo quiero aumentar de intensidad a ser posible manteniendo el mismo esquema porque la verdad es bastante fiable y no me ha dado ningun problema. 
Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola lo que quieres hacer es sencillo, quien limita la cantidad de corriente es C1 solo tendrias que aumentar su valor para que el flujo de corriente sea mayor si lo aumentas al doble en teoria deberias tener el doble de corriente aunque no es exacto el resultado coloca uno de 1 uF/400 Volts ya que el  que usas  actualmente esta muy apretado para los 220 de entrada.  espero te sirva esta informacion

te recomeindo tambien que R1 le aumentes la potencia a 2 watts por lo menos


----------



## rurogar (Mar 5, 2010)

Es decir, si aumento cada vez el doble la capacidad del condensador tendre el doble de corriente, no??

1º 1mF  -  0.03 mA
2º 2mF  -  0.06 mA
3º 4mF  -  0.12 mA

Vamos que si pongo los dos condensadores de 4,7microF me dara la corriente de 150mA no?. Lo de aumentar la resistencia te refieres a aumentar la calidad de la misma no? ya que al circurlar mas corriente tambien aumenta la potencia disipada o por cambios en el circuito.

Lo que no me queda claro tambien es si al aumentar el capacitador la reactancia va a afectar al circuito.
Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

si la resistencia disipara mas  potencia al fluir mas corriente, y el condensador su funcion es algo complejo de explicar tiene que ver con las fases de la corriente alterna, pero para fines practicos esto funciona,  yo tengo un circuito que utiliza 110 volts de ca cuando lo quieren usar en 220 le conecto un condensador de 4.7 uF a 400 volt y ya se puede utilizar normalmente si quieren menosr potencia solo disminuyo el valor del capacitor a 2.2 Uf o hasta !uF.

La reactancia  de hecho es lo que estamos modificando pero como es antes del rectificador  se manifiesta como  un aumento de resistencia de CA o disminucion dependiendo del valor que pongas


----------



## rurogar (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, vale muchas gracias, creo que lo he entendido. Unciamente variar el condensador a 4,7mF y la resistecia del mismo valor pero de mayor potencia no?. Para el tipo de condensador tiene q ser alguno en especial ceramico de poliester o de alumino. El que vamos a cambiar es de poliester pero es muy grande si puediese remplazarlo por otro mejor. Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

si casi todos los capacitores de esos valores son grandes y deben ser de poliester son comunes


----------

